
Randy Pausch – Time Management (2007, PDF) - aftabh
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/Randy/RandyPauschTimeManagement2007.pdf
======
aftabh
Randy Pausch's 2007 "Time Management" lecture video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blaK_tB_KQA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blaK_tB_KQA)

